# Advice on importing, customs and taxes



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

I keep reading snippets of information about customs officials applying monstrous duties on regular household goods when they are freighted into Egypt.

Can anyone shed some light on this - first hand and recent rather than anecdotal and historic?

Would it be better to sell all but our clothes and buy new at the other end?


----------

